# Spreadsheets for honey marketing



## wglord (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a spreadsheet set up for small to medium scale honey processing and marketing? I am talking about a small packing and wholesale distribution operation.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Ole McDonald Honey Farm is in the midst of building an Invoice tracking system that will help manage honey being packed to stores/customers, which will include statistical analysis along with revenue generated, lbs of honey sold, etc...

Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Quickbooks has receivables management in the program and is super easy to use. Even I can do it.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

quickbooks is good generic but hardly sufficient.


----------



## buzzedbees (Aug 8, 2013)

dsegrest said:


> Quickbooks has receivables management in the program and is super easy to use. Even I can do it.


"super easy" might be an exaggeration. dsegrest, can you recommend a good tutorial?


----------

